# Baling twine



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thought since we have more folks on, we would try some of our past surveys that only had a few people. Since some may be buying twine...what type do you use...wire, sisal twine, or synthetic twine? Please make your selection and let us know what has given you trouble or fixed your problem....thanks!


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

We actually use both 9600 poly (blue) and 7200 sisal twine. We use the Poly in the baler with the pan-style kicker and the sisal in the belt style one. We have found that the belt style thrower or at least the older styled ones melt the plastic before it gets out of the thrower. I certainly like the price difference though!


----------



## Alfalfa Farmer (Apr 16, 2008)

I buy mine at the Tractor Supply or Rural King. Always cheaper than a dealer. Where do you guys buy?


----------



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

When we bought our NH 575 the previous owner had several bundles of 9600 poly that came with it. I used that for awhile and got along fine. The price jumped and my local guy was the only one who would get it for me. I went to 9000 and didn't have any trouble even with 60-65 LB bales.

Last year Rural King still had 9000 left in stock and it was still $21.99 so I bought enough for the whole season. My Dad just told me today that the local Big-R has it on sale this week for $23.59, guess I need to check Rural King again and stock up for this year. WB <><.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry for getting off the twine question...just curious on the year of the Farmall H in your avatar. I am still finishing up with one in my shop, it is a 1940, should be going soon...just a few touches with the carb, replace a starter switch and a paint job left.

On twine, Like most I keep finding Rural King and Big R to be good sources. Bought some at he dealership during the pre-season sale last year.

I'll post a pic when I am done.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

I use sisal that I buy from Farm and Fleet. I prefer sisal over poly because ploy twine doesn't rot(i.e. its harder to cut it out of the beaters on the manure spreader, but that's another story).


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

I run a NH Super 69 and use strictly Holland 9000 sisal twine. I tired the poly twine but the knots would not hold. They pulled apart on the accumulator. After about 10 bales the poly came out and sisal went in. Have no problem with the sisal, even with 70# bales when you bale some wet weeds along the edge of the field on the shaded side.


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

like 7200 plastic easy on knotters


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

Bridon 350 knott strength 4000ft balls plastic twine


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

I bought my NH 315 baler this spring. I talked to the previous owner and asked him if he had tried different twines and if one worked better than others in this machine. He told me that they had only used NH 9000 sisel and never had any problems. Who am I to test fate. NH 9000 is all I buy. It was actually cheaper than the Tractor Supply brand, too.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I have been using Bridon 7200 plastic for 5 or 6 years! First in a NH 315 with pan kicker, and now in a NH 570 with belt thrower. I have had no problems with this twine in either baler. Haven't melted the twine with the belt thrower even when baling thin windrows that were putting 30 + strokes in the bale. I wonder if the setting of the spacing between top and bottom belts has anything to do with the melting?
JMHO, HTH, Dave


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Have always used 9000 sisal till this year with the purchase of the new CaseIH baler. Ran both the 9000 and 7200 sisal that manual recommended on first cutting. Had issues with it. Went to 9000 plastic in 2nd and never had an issue. Still going to run 9000 sisal in the NH 315. Really looking forward to see what that baler will be capable of per hour next year.


----------

